# Favorite Cories



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

yea, you can never have enough cories  what's your favorite?


----------



## Corydora_FREAK (Feb 21, 2007)

Defintaly peppered (got 16) i also adore Trilinatus! (got only 2) 
orange lazers are very cool too!


> you can never have enough cories


so very true my friend, so very true!


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

i havent seen too many species since my LFS offers quite a bit, but my paleatus cories might be the best looking ones ive seen in a while. albinos look pretty sweet as well as spotteds. if i can get a decent pic of my paleatus ill post it up. you have any luck breeding btw?


----------



## Corydora_FREAK (Feb 21, 2007)

Actually i am gonna try it very soon! Cant wait! I have bread bronze. Its easy! Plaetus are gorgeous and i have a lot! here check out these pics!
http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m133/the_master_16/corypack-1.jpg
this is actually a female gravid with eggs! thats why i am gonna trigger a spawning!
http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m133/the_master_16/modprego.jpg
this is my favorite male.
http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m133/the_master_16/Sarge1.jpg


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

wow thats pretty cool, i think my albino cory is pregnant, im pretty sure its noticable, but shes being too stubborn to get her picture taken =(. when i get a decent pic ill post it up. so how did you breed your bronze cories? or did it just happen?


----------



## Corydora_FREAK (Feb 21, 2007)

i purposely put them in a heavily planted 10 gallon aquarium with sand bottom. Then i did the whole breeding process. And it worked, it took 2 nights though. But once i got it, it was easy!
btw try hard to get a picture so i can tell for you. try to make it from the side and she is swimming, not in the substrate. i know its hard but you can do it!


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

This is getting a little off-topic, so I might split this into a new thread...Favorite cories. Don't stop posting! I'm just trying to keep info on topic,and easier to find. One of my favorites is Robustus: 







That is an old pic. The females are now 4-1/4". Another favorite has been reclassified as Scleromystax Barbatus:


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

WOW that last one is gorgeous! how much did that cost you?


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

I've had it about 3 years, and have been breeding for about 2. When I bought it at 1-1/2", I think it cost about $10 with shipping.


----------



## Corydora_FREAK (Feb 21, 2007)

wow! robustus are awesome! hey fishnut in case you weren't aware. I PM'ed you so please take a look. Thx buddy.


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

I'd definitely pay that much for a sick looking cory like that. I attempted to get a couple pics of my cories today with another friends camera since it works better than mine and she's going to send me the pics sometime later tonight or tomorrow. I should have some pics up sometime soon.


----------



## Corydora_FREAK (Feb 21, 2007)

sweet! i love pictures! I love taking them and seeing them!


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

btw anyone else can just post their favorite cories since the discussion has changed. thanks


----------



## TREASURECHEST (Mar 31, 2006)

Here's two of my all-time favorites: C.sterbai and C.robustus




http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t217/TREASURECHESTAQUATICS/C.jpg



http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t217/TREASURECHESTAQUATICS/Coryrobustuspair.jpg


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

my favortie


----------



## Giddy012 (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm a big fan of Panda Cories, here are a few of mine. They act as though they've never been fed


----------



## Giddy012 (Feb 16, 2007)

Even more!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2007)

how many do you have giddy? i'll post a pic of mine later. he is just a green but i still love him.

nevermind...i saw your sig.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2007)

Ahh..its so hard to pick a favorite. 

I love my Pandas...









But, I also love my Albinos because they are by far the most active cories I own. 









I guess I'd have to choose those 2 as my favs although I also have Sodalis cories, Schwartzi, and Trilineatus cories.


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

metaes and greens always look good, my peppereds look good as well but i cant get a decent pic of them. sorry =(


----------



## Corydora_FREAK (Feb 21, 2007)

BV77 that cory is a three lined corydora! C. Trilinaetus. I love that variety!
I love ALL those cories everyone!


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

JustOneMore20 said:


> But, I also love my Albinos because they are by far the most active cories I own.


I will second that. My albino cories are forever active in myy 20-gallon and are pretty fnuny to watch sometimes. I think one of my albinos is pregnant, so i decided to name her jabba since shes just so fat bc of it =P.


----------



## Kyoberr (Dec 6, 2006)

I haven't seen to many varieties either, but of the ones I have seen, spotted cories must be my favorite. Yes, the more cories, the better!


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2007)

i like pandas but they all got killled by my kribenses


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

R.I.P. eon's panda cories lol


----------



## Corydora_FREAK (Feb 21, 2007)

thats no laughing matter chaos.... But still cories are the best fish in the world


----------



## Kyoberr (Dec 6, 2006)

I love fishgute2's pictures. They looks so good. I had never even seen that kind of cory at my store.


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

i didnt mean to laugh, its just random for me to do that, thats all


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

How about Burgessi:








Black Aeneus:








Or Axelrodi:


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

oooo axelrodi looks really good! as well as black aeneus. thanks for the pics =P


----------

